# Winter Steelhead Time On The Au Sable River!



## MichiganStreamside

Love the winter time for steelhead fishing! Water temps are getting cold in the lower Au Sable River now and the bite has slowed down a bit of late. With stable water flows and warmer temps coming fishing should only get better. Even in the cold water this steelhead came to a swung streamer on a sink tip this past weekend!


----------



## herb09

Your killing me bro.


----------



## Fishndude

The fish are definitely holing up for winter. But a buddy of mine caught one last Saturday that jumped 3 times. There are clean fish to be caught, as well as colored-up fish. I heard that the lower river hasn't held many fish for a couple weeks, but we fished upstream of the Whirlpool launch. Not a ton of fish in the river, but we caught them in quite a few places, and know some guys who caught fish in places we run past all of the time. It was great to get out in December for the first time in many years. 

Nice seeing you on the water, too, Kelly. Nice grab on that big ugly fly. I pulled a fish just above that spot, Sunday. Mine was a bit more colored up.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Fishndude said:


> The fish are definitely holing up for winter. But a buddy of mine caught one last Saturday that jumped 3 times. There are clean fish to be caught, as well as colored-up fish. I heard that the lower river hasn't held many fish for a couple weeks, but we fished upstream of the Whirlpool launch. Not a ton of fish in the river, but we caught them in quite a few places, and know some guys who caught fish in places we run past all of the time. It was great to get out in December for the first time in many years.
> 
> Nice seeing you on the water, too, Kelly. Nice grab on that big ugly fly. I pulled a fish just above that spot, Sunday. Mine was a bit more colored up.


Ya good seeing you guys on the river as always! But that is not a ugly fly - its beautiful joint sculpin pattern. It has so much movement in the water and looks like stuff they feed on. Now what is really ugly is a clump of eggs tied up in some nylon the way I see it! LOL


----------



## ausable_steelhead

MichiganStreamside said:


> Now what is really ugly is a clump of eggs tied up in some nylon the way I see it! LOL


Oh, come on Neums; I'm sure at some point in your long career chasing steelhead, there's been a bag at the end of your line :lol:!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

ausable_steelhead said:


> Oh, come on Neums; I'm sure at some point in your long career chasing steelhead, there's been a bag at the end of your line :lol:!


There sure has been!


----------



## Fishndude

MichiganStreamside said:


> Ya good seeing you guys on the river as always! But that is not a ugly fly - its beautiful joint sculpin pattern. It has so much movement in the water and looks like stuff they feed on. Now what is really ugly is a clump of eggs tied up in some nylon the way I see it! LOL


If Salmon crash on lake Michigan, I'll have to get some of your fly recipes. :yikes: You've pulled fish, fishing behind me, using egg patterns before. Respect.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Fishndude said:


> If Salmon crash on lake Michigan, I'll have to get some of your fly recipes. :yikes: You've pulled fish, fishing behind me, using egg patterns before. Respect.


Lake Michigan and Lake Huron are going to trade places now!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Fishndude said:


> If Salmon crash on lake Michigan, I'll have to get some of your fly recipes. :yikes: You've pulled fish, fishing behind me, using egg patterns before. Respect.


And we pulled fish behind you this weekend with streamers. You dont think your cleaning out the holes with those spawn bags do you?


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Spawn bags aren't nearly as ugly as those aluminum boats!


----------



## Fishndude

MichiganStreamside said:


> And we pulled fish behind you this weekend with streamers. You dont think your cleaning out the holes with those spawn bags do you?


Not at all. :lol: I lost the delusion that I see most of the fish in the river when I run around in real clear water, on bright sunny days, a very long time ago. I probably lose 30% or more of the fish I hook, so I leave quite a few behind after fishing. The fish that hit your flies very well might not be the same fish that would eat my spawn. But I feel spawn just puts more fish on the end of my line. I'm starting to wonder about the hits using big ole Streamers like you use, though. I've got all of the stuff for fly fishing, but haven't been able to put down the spawn yet. Maybe soon. Dan "Roper" might not approve. :lol:


----------



## Bighunther

Nice fish. Good to know they are there.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Spawn bags aren't nearly as ugly as those aluminum boats!


I wanted one bad as I was poaching into your water and trying to swing one up from under your float!! :lol: Good seeing you on the river. This weekend should be even better!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Bighunther said:


> Nice fish. Good to know they are there.


Thanks! River is not full of them but there around and enough to enjoy the day.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Word of Warning: Herb filled his tags; get fish while you still can! :lol::evil:


----------



## MichiganStreamside

ausable_steelhead said:


> Word of Warning: Herb filled his tags; get fish while you still can! :lol::evil:


Its over now for us as he will be hooking them all!!


----------



## SteelEFever04

Hey Kelly, or anyone with experience on ausable, I'm looking to cure my chromes disease this weekend, I haven't caught one in over a year. I've only fished AS once way too early fall. No fish or fisherman around.. Is there a good chance for a shore angler that's new to the AS to get into some fish? It's like a 2.5hr drive..could anyone point me in the right direction please. PMs welcomed


----------



## ausable_steelhead

SteelEFever04 said:


> Hey Kelly, or anyone with experience on ausable, I'm looking to cure my chromes disease this weekend, I haven't caught one in over a year. I've only fished AS once way too early fall. No fish or fisherman around.. Is there a good chance for a shore angler that's new to the AS to get into some fish? It's like a 2.5hr drive..could anyone point me in the right direction please. PMs welcomed


The AS has great shore access and very good fishing from the bank. I fish 90% of the time wading that river. The Rea rd launch site is the best access and shot at fish for shore bound novices on the Au Sable river. Park your vehicle, and start walking.

You can start at Foote dam(just upstream) to get a feel of the flow and work the kinks out, then explore downriver from there. TONS of holding water in that stretch. Good luck!


----------



## herb09

ausable_steelhead said:


> Word of Warning: Herb filled his tags; get fish while you still can! :lol::evil:


Oh they'll still be there, but God willing they'll be a little smarter.


----------



## rwenglish1

MichiganStreamside said:


> Its over now for us as he will be hooking them all!!


Just make him pay you in deer sausage every time he gets a fish, you will want him there every day, GOOD STUFF!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Fished the Au Sable for a short bit yesterday. Had car problems, as well as leaky-ass waders, so my trip was halted before it began. Fished 3 spots. Didn't do much, 2 small steelhead and a gorgeous, fresh little LRB. It would have been great if this trout was 6-7lbs, but still a lovely little fish nonetheless. The 2 young steelhead I did get were HEALTHY! Very thick, solid growth displayed.

Flow were PERFECT, with a slight tea-stain. Decent boat traffic, but not too many shore guys. If circumstances had been more favorable for myself, I believe I could have fished harder and hit a few fish. Still felt nice to be in the currents of that river, as I hadn't fished it since early April.


----------



## RobW

That's a beauty!


----------



## herb09

rwenglish1 said:


> Just make him pay you in deer sausage every time he gets a fish, you will want him there every day, GOOD STUFF!!


Glad you enjoyed it. Again, awesome job on that mount.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Rather than hitting the steelhead waters we floated upstream for resident trout this weekend and had excellent streamer fishing! Never saw another boat or any wade angler and put some nice browns in the net.


----------



## Fishndude

MichiganStreamside said:


> Rather than hitting the steelhead waters we floated upstream for resident trout this weekend and had excellent streamer fishing! Never saw another boat or any wade angler and put some nice browns in the net.


Wow, those post-spawn Browns really POP for pictures. Nice fish, and fishing. 

I wasn't able to fish last weekend, but got mixed reports. I hear the Ausable is getting a lot more traffic than it has for a while. West-side guys are running east looking for fish, it seems. Also hearing stories of guys running hard with jets on the A. Better be careful with that, guys. The COs have a real nice jet boat, and you only have 10 miles of river to hide in/on. If people complain, they _*will *_come out and patrol the river. If you run over a hole someone is fishing, going WFO, you can expect someone to call. DNR's closest office is on Van Ettan lake, so it is about a 6 minute drive to launch their boat.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Fishndude said:


> I wasn't able to fish last weekend, but got mixed reports. I hear the Ausable is getting a lot more traffic than it has for a while. West-side guys are running east looking for fish, it seems. Also hearing stories of guys running hard with jets on the A. Better be careful with that, guys. The COs have a real nice jet boat, and you only have 10 miles of river to hide in/on. If people complain, they _*will *_come out and patrol the river. If you run over a hole someone is fishing, going WFO, you can expect someone to call. DNR's closest office is on Van Ettan lake, so it is about a 6 minute drive to launch their boat.


All true. If you're a regular on the AS, you can spot the guys from the west side instantly. They run where most AS boaters don't, they chum, they blow all around the river, and they all have bobbers on :lol:. Stick right out.

During my short excursion, 2 boats went through right off the bat at my first stop. One going upriver, one going down. I knew it was going to be rough as soon as that happened.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

It is now a classic Michigan Sportsman thread! Starts as winter fishing is awesome and it turns to: your not doing like me, my way is better and everyone else is wrong! LOL!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

All I saw this weekend was a bunch of cool people enjoying steelhead fishing and most were catching a steelhead or two! Rain today should bring even more! Here is pics from last couple days.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

MichiganStreamside said:


> It is now a classic Michigan Sportsman thread! Starts as winter fishing is awesome and it turns to: your not doing like me, my way is better and everyone else is wrong! LOL!


No idea what you're talking about. Simply put, the Au Sable doesn't need to become "Manistee or Muskegon East". That river is not going to take the pounding a bunch of boats ripping up and down the river produces. The banks are caving in and trees falling all over the place. There's enough sand filling in already. 

You can get mad all you want, but West Michigan has some of the most ignorant, selfish people I've ever experienced on the steelhead streams. Way too much false bravado, small-man complex and boring egos. I like the little group we have on the East side, and do not wish for the West side mentality over on that side. Seems more people fish for ego and chest-thumping than pure love of the sport these days. Whatever.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

ausable_steelhead said:


> No idea what you're talking about. Simply put, the Au Sable doesn't need to become "Manistee or Muskegon East". That river is not going to take the pounding a bunch of boats ripping up and down the river produces. The banks are caving in and trees falling all over the place. There's enough sand filling in already.
> 
> You can get mad all you want, but West Michigan has some of the most ignorant, selfish people I've ever experienced on the steelhead streams. Way too much false bravado, small-man complex and boring egos. I like the little group we have on the East side, and do not wish for the West side mentality over on that side. Seems more people fish for ego and chest-thumping than pure love of the sport these days. Whatever.


Guess all that negative stuff is your opinion but sure not mine. Been enjoying December in the steelhead waters and the trout waters of the Au Sable! Great flows for a change and some awesome fish around.


----------



## Wylan

MichiganStreamside said:


> Guess all that negative stuff is your opinion but sure not mine. Been enjoying December in the steelhead waters and the trout waters of the Au Sable! Great flows for a change and some awesome fish around.


Bravo.


----------



## slickdragger

ausable_steelhead said:


> No idea what you're talking about. Simply put, the Au Sable doesn't need to become "Manistee or Muskegon East". That river is not going to take the pounding a bunch of boats ripping up and down the river produces. The banks are caving in and trees falling all over the place. There's enough sand filling in already.
> 
> You can get mad all you want, but West Michigan has some of the most ignorant, selfish people I've ever experienced on the steelhead streams. Way too much false bravado, small-man complex and boring egos. I like the little group we have on the East side, and do not wish for the West side mentality over on that side. Seems more people fish for ego and chest-thumping than pure love of the sport these days. Whatever.


Could not agree more with you the river is short and not that many wholes and i am afraid the guys that come and keep every fish they catch will really hurt us as i catch alot of the same fish a few times throughout the winter i believe i caught the same male with a lamprey mark on its stomach five times last year throughout a couple week priod. BTW my buddy works for the forest service and said there is word that they are working on a grant to drop the dead ash trees in the lower river and anchor them not sure how i feel about that. Input welcome guys


----------



## MichiganStreamside

slickdragger said:


> Could not agree more with you the river is short and not that many wholes and i am afraid the guys that come and keep every fish they catch will really hurt us as i catch alot of the same fish a few times throughout the winter i believe i caught the same male with a lamprey mark on its stomach five times last year throughout a couple week priod. BTW my buddy works for the forest service and said there is word that they are working on a grant to drop the dead ash trees in the lower river and anchor them not sure how i feel about that. Input welcome guys


Love hearing people talking about catch and release steelhead on the lower Au Sable. Others on this site have run me down when i type it! River structures done properly are always a good thing. Many can make more defined runs and improve the main channel that has widen out in many places. Lead to more places steelhead can hold. Some of the work that has been done upstream with the tree drops in past has been awesome.


----------



## slickdragger

MichiganStreamside said:


> Love hearing people talking about catch and release steelhead on the lower Au Sable. Others on this site have run me down when i type it! River structures done probably are always a good thing. Many can make more defined runs and improve the main channel that has widen out in many places. Some work that has been done upstream with the tree drops in past has been awesome.[Nothing wrong with catching ur limit but limit ur catch!!! How did you do sunday u went by us right below the duck hunters????


----------



## MichiganStreamside

slickdragger said:


> [Nothing wrong with catching ur limit but limit ur catch!!! How did you do sunday u went by us right below the duck hunters????


We dont keep any steelhead in my boat! Sunday I was way upstream trout fishing. Been getting a couple steelhead most days. Looking forward to tomorrow after that rain today - hopefully some more bright ones came in.


----------



## slickdragger

maybe saturday my bad and tmake some sore mouths!!!!!


----------



## msfcarp

Seems more people fish for ego and chest-thumping than pure love of the sport these days. Whatever.[/QUOTE]

Couldnt agree with you more, I will add I believe it has manifested itself through many fishing disciplines, not just west side steelheading.


----------



## Ron Matthews

slickdragger said:


> Could not agree more with you the river is short and not that many wholes and i am afraid the guys that come and keep every fish they catch will really hurt us as i catch alot of the same fish a few times throughout the winter i believe i caught the same male with a lamprey mark on its stomach five times last year throughout a couple week priod. BTW my buddy works for the forest service and said there is word that they are working on a grant to drop the dead ash trees in the lower river and anchor them not sure how i feel about that. Input welcome guys


Some love for the lower is a Great thing! 
It's nice to think about what could happen down there if you could keep sediment moving through the system, With work done in the past on problem areas up river it could do really good things over time. 
CNR ain't a bad thing either,hooked many fish over and over again... loved it!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

slickdragger said:


> Could not agree more with you the river is short and not that many wholes and i am afraid the guys that come and keep every fish they catch will really hurt us as i catch alot of the same fish a few times throughout the winter i believe i caught the same male with a lamprey mark on its stomach five times last year throughout a couple week priod. BTW my buddy works for the forest service and said there is word that they are working on a grant to drop the dead ash trees in the lower river and anchor them not sure how i feel about that. Input welcome guys


The guys who kill all the young steelhead, are the bigger threat. I also don't like seeing every adult roped up(Foote dam comes to mind), but those 16-21" fish are the future runs. I keep a fish now and then(AD clips), but it pays to release the majority. There is still a big time "meat mentality" on the Au Sable river, but it will get better. 

As far as improvements; I'm with Ron. ANY are welcome on our side. It took them forever and a big surge in our runs to give us any attention! Things have gotten better, and I believe will continue so, on this river and the East side as a whole. I'm hoping to be fishing more frequently later in winter. Good luck guys.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Ron Matthews said:


> Some love for the lower is a Great thing!
> It's nice to think about what could happen down there if you could keep sediment moving through the system, With work done in the past on problem areas up river it could do really good things over time.
> CNR ain't a bad thing either,hooked many fish over and over again... loved it!


Hey Ron! Lets go fishing you will love the flows and color of the Au Sable this month. We hooked up with a couple today.

Yes lower river always needs lots of love! Channel was eroded out from energy production at Foote years ago. Sure does need some structures to tighten things up in some areas and provide more holding water for those steelhead and hopefully Atlantic Salmon one day.


----------



## Fishndude

slickdragger said:


> lots of flow ice coming down river so lynns launch will more than likley be useless but whirlpool launch may be usable but for sure the rea launch we have been takin care of it along with kelly so unless someone drained out right on it in last couple days it should be ice free


Thanks for doing what needs to be done to keep the Rea Rd launch open for everyone.


----------



## slickdragger

lower river is congested with ice as of today


----------



## ausable_steelhead

slickdragger said:


> lower river is congested with ice as of today


That's the nature of the game in winter on the Big A. Often it will clear out/open up in the afternoon. Not always though. I might be over finally, next weekend. How much snow you guys got?


----------



## slickdragger

maybe a total of 6 inches as of right now


----------



## ausable_steelhead

slickdragger said:


> maybe a total of 6 inches as of right now


Cool, thank you. My Impala will be glad being able to get in and out of Rea. I hope a few chromers are willing.


----------



## slickdragger

been pretty slow fishing latley n you should have no problem with rea lot they have been plowing it this year


----------

